# Gemini 3 space capsule



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here is a Gemini 3 space capsule paper model I just completed in 1/24 scale. I bought the kit at ther most recent Indianapolis IPMS show; manufacturer is identified as DHT Shippey. 
























This was my first paper model of a real space subject and I'm fairly pleased with how it came out.


----------



## J2 builder (Apr 8, 2012)

That is fantastic, I love the real space stuff! What makes it specifically the Gemini 3 capsule as opposed to the other Gemini capsules? Wasn't Three the first manned Gemini flight with Gus Grissom and John Young, the one Grissom named Molly Brown?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Quite an achievement in paper! Looks really good!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

The Gemini looks great !

Was at another IPMS event over the weekend and there was a display setup of someone who works on paper models. There was a 3+ foot long battleship and a 1/48 scale aircraft amongst others. The detail was amazing; hard to believe it is papercraft. There was even laser-cut railings for one of the ship models; I thought it was photo-etch.

Hats off to anyone who tackles this side of the hobby - it is fantastic work.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic!

I'm not familiar with paper models at this level, but this really does look cool!

- Denis


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That looks _fantastic!!!!!!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

J2 builder said:


> That is fantastic, I love the real space stuff! What makes it specifically the Gemini 3 capsule as opposed to the other Gemini capsules? Wasn't Three the first manned Gemini flight with Gus Grissom and John Young, the one Grissom named Molly Brown?


That is correct! Molly Brown, Grissom and Young.


----------

